# EEA family permit, is it possibile to renew or issue again?



## smanet (May 23, 2012)

Hello forum,
I read many topics in this forum without found an answer that fit my case and I really hope that you could help me 
I'm an italian citizen (EEA) and my spouse is from Moldova (non-EEA).
She's living from many years in Italy and she got already a "Foreigners' permit of stay (permanent)" that she must renew every 5 years.
After we get married last year, she would like to apply for italian citizenship.
Now I'm going to work in UK very soon and I don't know how to take my spouse with me without let her loose the italian permit.
Do you think is possibile to renew many times the EEA family permit and not change it to a permanent resident permit?
My idea it's to return to italy at least every 6 months for this, applying for a new permit from there.
Or, do you know another legal solution to this ?
I would like to thank you in advance for any advice will you give me.

Ciao
Sandro


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

smanet said:


> Hello forum,
> I read many topics in this forum without found an answer that fit my case and I really hope that you could help me
> I'm an italian citizen (EEA) and my spouse is from Moldova (non-EEA).
> She's living from many years in Italy and she got already a "Foreigners' permit of stay (permanent)" that she must renew every 5 years.
> ...



That´s how my hasband did it in Germany and it was never a problem.


----------



## smanet (May 23, 2012)

Hello ALKB and thank you for your kind answer.
How did you manage it? Is it possible to renew or do you have to ask for another and provide all the documents again?
Thank you!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

smanet said:


> Hello ALKB and thank you for your kind answer.
> How did you manage it? Is it possible to renew or do you have to ask for another and provide all the documents again?
> Thank you!


We always had to hand in a fresh application with all supporting documents but there are not that many. When I was in the UK, my husband had to supply a certified copy of my passport or German ID card, whereas when we were both living in Germany, they asked for my original ID card and sent it back with my husband´s passport after the visa had been issued.

It usually took about two weeks for the entire procedure.


----------



## smanet (May 23, 2012)

Thank you again, It's really nice at least that she didn't need to change anyhting.
Have a nice day


----------

